

Why Tablets Are The Future Of Mobile Gaming? - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/09/01/tablets_gaming/

======
CoreLogic
Tablets are only right for made for mobile games, they lack good control and
horsepower to cross over into real PC like gaming.

Until tablet specs match consoles or PCs along with upgraded controllers, they
will always be a one off market.

Most apps downloaded are played a few times and never touched again.

Sales and real play time are different metrics. Pulling down money vs actual
amazing gameplay are worlds apart.

